# Bulk Exports, Uk To Far East



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

My last company, from which I retired three years ago and which doesn't appear to understand the word "retired", has consulted me about the options for shipping bulk biofuels from the UK to the Far East. One option they are considering is shipping in 40 ft ISO containers, but it seems to me that their financial model leaves out a number of considerations. 

Some years ago I was involved in looking at shipping such materials in bulk from Russia to the UK, and the best option seemed to be by "handymax" bulkers that were then available. 

So the question: Are there, nowadays, any alternatives to container shipping to the Far East of bulk products, with possibly 1,200 tonne loads per shipment?


----------

